# 1969 GTO Front Fender Supports



## moparmusclecars (Jul 6, 2012)

Can someone please tell me if I would be wrong assuming there must be a longer support rod of some type that runs from the lower front fender to the radiator support (or somewhere in that area) to support the very lower front of the fender. I see a recessed area where it appears a bolt would go in the lower front fender. The customer did bring me two (basically) flat pieces of iron that are about 3 inches long that bolt from the radiator support to the front of the fender (one each side), but I am thinking there must be one other support rod. Can anyone help with this? Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's no rod. The way the bottom of the front fender gets secured is via the valance panel. There are two rectangular braces made out of flat steel, a couple inches wide, maybe 2-3 inches long. One end of the brace ties to one of the lower bolts/speed nuts that tie the valance to the fender, the other end of the brace goes to the lower corner of the core support. I see if I can dig up a diagram/photo and attach it...

...got it. Look at the attached .PDF file. View "B", lower right corner shows the bolt going though the brace I was talking about, then through the fender, then into the J-nut on the valance.

Bear


----------

